

Leaving it behind - joakin
http://chimeces.com/post/leaving-it-behind/

======
joakin
Hi, this is my article. I am not really sure if it is allowed/correct to self
submit the writing, but I wanted to try.

I tackled the human side of leaving a long time job, without talking about the
reasons or my future projects. Because that is what comes from my insides and
that is something that is often left aside on this kind of articles.

I am not a experienced writer, feedback is greatly welcome.

